
Free Courses to Learn Docker in 2019 - omiossec
https://dev.to/javinpaul/10-free-courses-to-learn-docker-in-2019-56n0
======
temikus
I recommend taking a look at
[http://container.training](http://container.training) \- it has a nice long
self-paced intro to containers&docker that is quite thorough.

------
dandersh
A couple of them are via Pluralsight, which is only free via a temporary trial
(10 days).

The others that I checked are available via Udemy, 2 of which are not free but
heavily discounted, as most Udemy courses typically are.

